# can my male betta live with guppies?



## monica12980 (Oct 24, 2012)

okay, to make a long story shorter, i want to move my metallic halfmoon Pluto to a tank with 2 adult guppies and 3 fry. 6 gallon. Is this a good idea? I'm asking because there are so much varied results with bettas living with guppies. Oh, and Pluto is _mild, _and won't flare at mirrors or pencils. I have details if u need them.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Well with the fry I would say no because he'd most likely eat them, even if he is mild. If there are enough spaces for him and the fry to hide, then I would say try for it but make sure keep and eye on them like you are a ravenous hawk!


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

It's risky. Guppies are colorful and bettas mistake them as another male betta and will attack and kill. I wouldn't do it. Go with pygmy cories instead.


----------



## Tonksy (Apr 6, 2013)

I have a male betta who lives with 4 guppies at the moment. He loves them and lets them swim through his fins :lol:

It depends on the betta IMO. This boy I have is really chill and has never flared, so usually the ones that are the least aggressive can be housed with other fish (but even that doesn't work out sometimes).
I wouldn't put him in with any fry seeing as he could eat them, but otherwise I would say go for it and see what happens. 

Watch them for a while after the betta is introduced to see if anyone goes missing or gets bitten and watch out for signs that your betta is getting bullied. I had a guppy that attacked my betta and took a chunk out of his back. :/


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

It depends on the personality of the fish and the colors of the guppies. If they are bright fantails, I would advise against it. If the guppies are pretty dull, then I would say go for it!


----------



## Allirane (Mar 24, 2013)

Tonksy said:


> I have a male betta who lives with 4 guppies at the moment. He loves them and lets them swim through his fins :lol:
> 
> It depends on the betta IMO. This boy I have is really chill and has never flared, so usually the ones that are the least aggressive can be housed with other fish (but even that doesn't work out sometimes).
> I wouldn't put him in with any fry seeing as he could eat them, but otherwise I would say go for it and see what happens.


This is so true. My male betta just wiggles at the guppy gals (and one dude) when he says enough but they'll flop around each other and they play. It's adorable. Give it a shot! the duller the better!


----------

